# Problem mit URL.openStream(), wenn Leerzeichen im Query-String vorkommen



## SeppHabersatter (7. März 2007)

hallo alle zusammen

folgender Code funktioniert nicht:

new URL("http://www.blabla.com/bla.php?text=blabla bla").openStream();

die php-datei bekommt mit der variable text nur blabla überliefert, es endet beim leerzeichen. wenn ich die url jedoch ausgebe:

System.out.println(new URL("http://www.blabla.com/bla.php?text=blabla bla").toExternalForm());

bekomme ich die korrekte url geliefert.

ist das ein fehler in der java-klassenbibliothek oder habt ihr vielleicht irgendeinen tipp für mich


mfg



edit: habs auch mit %20 versucht, ändert aber nichts an der problematik


----------



## tobias_petry (7. März 2007)

laut RFC können URLs kein leerzeichen haben, statt einem Leerzeichen musst du %20 schreiben


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. März 2007)

Hallo,

versuchs mal mit:

```
http://www.blabla.com/bla.php?text=blabla+bla
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## SeppHabersatter (8. März 2007)

@tobias petry
       versuch etwas genauer zu lesen

@Thomas Darimont
       danke, so funktionierts


----------

